# raw chicken



## mlee965 (Aug 23, 2003)

would i be able to feed raw chicken to my rhom?


----------



## MR HARLEY (Aug 12, 2003)

i dont see why you couldnt.


----------



## Runningmad (Aug 13, 2003)

i feed my reds cubed raw chicken, white fish fillets, and occasionaly shrimp.. they eat it all with no problem


----------



## rbP NUT (Dec 2, 2003)

funny you should bring this up, today i was going to feed my babies raw chicken, but then i held back because i thought about salmonella, with white meet especially chiken it is rife even in small quantities un harmful to man but fish??? i dont know though :rock:


----------



## mlee965 (Aug 23, 2003)

rbP NUT said:


> funny you should bring this up, today i was going to feed my babies raw chicken, but then i held back because i thought about salmonella, with white meet especially chiken it is rife even in small quantities un harmful to man but fish??? i dont know though :rock:


 i actually worried about the same stuff...but then again i did see pedro feed a chicken leg to his piranhas so i guess ill try it out...


----------



## rbP NUT (Dec 2, 2003)

i suppose il do the same, let us know how it goes.


----------



## akio525 (Sep 4, 2003)

it would be ok but you should take off the skin so its less fatty.


----------



## Atlanta Braves Baby! (Mar 12, 2003)

hmmm i have never feed chicken before, i think ill try it too.


----------



## tecknik (Jul 18, 2003)

It should be fine as long as its raw.


----------



## newportman (Dec 14, 2003)

I ripped a huge chunk meat from a pheasent my father shot down using a pair of pliers . And dropped the meat into the tank. I don't know if its beneficial but they are still alive today.


----------



## SLANTED (Dec 7, 2003)

I don't know if this is accurate but a number of sites I've visited and some books I've read all say that raw chicken is a bad idea on account of parasites in raw chicken and since chickens have a lot of hormones pumped into them. They also say that raw chicken that is left over from feedings fouls the water quicker. Once again, I'm not sure but I've been convinced not to use raw chicken.


----------



## RhomZilla (Feb 12, 2003)

SLANTED said:


> I don't know if this is accurate but a number of sites I've visited and some books I've read all say that raw chicken is a bad idea on account of parasites in raw chicken and since chickens have a lot of hormones pumped into them. They also say that raw chicken that is left over from feedings fouls the water quicker. Once again, I'm not sure but I've been convinced not to use raw chicken.


 Your right about your response, SLANTED. But these are Ps, in the wild they often eat way worse. But considering they're in a home aquarium, with no river water filtering out the nastiness, old chicken would cause ones tank to get real cloudy and mess up tank perimeters. Feed new or thawed out chicken piece, and ALWAYS trim the fatties!!!


----------



## Xenon (Nov 15, 2002)

RhomZilla said:


> ALWAYS trim the fatties!!!


----------



## PARANHAZ69 (Dec 16, 2003)

I feed my reds and my rhom raw chicken all the time. Remember in the wild piranha are the garbage disposals of the river. They eat all the dead and dying animals to keep the river clean. Salmonila isn't a concern.


----------

